# Kribs, breeding and dithers?



## MauiGups (Sep 2, 2008)

All right, i have a few questions regarding Krib breeding and what fish to use as dither/target fish.

I have a 30 gallon high tank, with my pair of kribs. Im sure they're trying to breed, because the female has a huge purple belly, and the male is shaking vigorously around her. So here are my questions,

1. I have these small sized snails in the tank. I have no idea what kind of snail they are, but they hitchhiked through some plants. Will snails eat Kribensis eggs? Should I remove the snails?

2. Dither fish. I have have six cherry barbs, 4 young, and 2 adults. I read that barbs/tetras are good for dithers. My cherry's stay on the bootom, and are they considered to be good dither fish? Will they eat the fry or eggs?

Thank you for any replies


----------



## MauiGups (Sep 2, 2008)

Also,

I had my pair in another 29 gallon, and the male was brightly lit. When I moved the pair to the new 29 gallon tank, the males red belly began to fade. He used to shake around the female in the new tank, but he stopped the last few days.

Is this normal? What can I do to brighten him back up? I have caves and dithers, and the female is still bright and big. Should I add another male to the tank?

Thanks


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i think the parents will do a good job of defending eggs/fry from any fish you have and the snails pose no threat....as for the whole color thing...they just have to get used to their new tank.


----------



## Tracy191 (Apr 1, 2009)

OK MauiGups - I hate you too! Also kidding! You live in Hawaii you lucky person! Ho hum another day in paradise! Beats Kansas any day. I got married there.
As for the Kribs, I just lucked into a pair at the store I frequent that was READY to spawn. 
I'm so glad I found this site. I have never seen so many people say they "love" a particular kind of fish, but I totally agree. They actually seem to express their feelings, and they are definitely paying attention to what's up around their tank. "What are you doing and where's the food?" Also, mine became much happier when I planted the tank more densely. (Artificial) That's when they really "came out of the pot" with the babies. 
As for feeding, mine appear to detest anything but brine shrimp. Spit it out, poohey, yuk!!
I know brine shrimp can't be a totally balanced diet, but they are lookin good, and keeping their spawning colors bright. What I don't know is: will they keep repeating the spawning procedure, and will they attack the babies they have so far raised? Nobody has answered that question so far. I guess we will see. Good luck with yours, they'll suprise you one day and come trooping out to show off their brood like mine did!!!


----------



## MauiGups (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Tracy 

Yeah I love Hawaii, but there biggest down side is that theres only one pet shop where I live  
Talk about limited selection and high prices.

Thanks for the information, I'll definately keep it in mind. Funny thing is, my krib laid eggs today!!!! So now I have some new questions,

As stated earlier, my male wasn't colored up. But the female laid eggs. And from where I can see the eggs, they appear white. Does this mean they're unfertilized? Can the male still fertilize the eggs within the next day or two?

Thanks Tracy, and anyone who can help


----------

